# طلب كراك اوتوكاد 2010 64 بت



## mokh (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

لو سمحتوا انا محتاج كراك اتوكاد 2010 ولكن لنسخه 64 بت 


وشكرا


----------



## tarigtom (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا و تحياتي


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (8 مارس 2010)

ما افرق وما هو 64؟


----------



## mokh (8 مارس 2010)

tarigtom قال:


> شكرا و تحياتي



اى خدمه


----------



## mokh (8 مارس 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> ما افرق وما هو 64؟



فى نسخه اوتوكاد 2010 32 بت و64 بت

نظام التشغيل وندوز 7 في منه 32 بت و64 بت 

لازم نسخه الاتوكاد توكن متوافقه مع نظام الوندوز 

دا فى حاله الوندوز 7 بس

ولكم تحياتى


----------



## ابو المكرم (28 مارس 2010)

*شكرا و تحياتي*​


----------



## mokh (28 مارس 2010)

ابو المكرم قال:


> *شكرا و تحياتي*​



شكرا على ايه


----------



## engineer.medo43 (28 مارس 2010)

للاسف مش عندى 
تقبل مرورى


----------



## ahmed elsyd (23 مايو 2010)

بعد تسطيب البرنامج والنت مفصول
يتم فك الملف المرفق 2010 سوف تجد ملف باسمadlmint.dll
يتم نقلة الى فولدر تسطيب البرنامج ويتم اغلاق الكمبيوتر واعادة تشغيلة
انشاء اللة سوف يشتغل البرنامج
http://rapidshare.com/files/390625033/2010.rar.html


----------



## ahmed elsyd (23 مايو 2010)

Installation:
1. Burn or Mount the image
2. Run setup.exe
3. Install with the following serial: 000-00000000
4. DO NOT run afterwards!
5. Copy adlmint.dll from Patch folder to your installation directory and overwrite the existing file.
Enjoy...


----------



## engineer 1 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد تحميل crack autocad2010 لأننى صطبت البرنامج و نقلت الملف *adlmint.dll الى مسار البرنامج و مع ذلك شغلت البرنامج و يطلب activation افيدونى بالحل
*


----------



## ashraf_gamal70 (25 أبريل 2011)

أريد ملف البرودكت كي والكيجن ل أوتوكاد2010 ل ويندوز 64بيت


----------



## ashraf_gamal70 (25 أبريل 2011)

ممكن رابط الكراك للنسخة الـ 64 بت لوحده و يا ريت يكون شغال على ويندوز 7


----------



## majrifai (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي احمد السيد ولاكن كيف طريقه التنزيل الكرك من الموقع علما اني شغال على اوتوكاد 2010-- 64بت وندوز 7 ولاكن فيه مشاكل في السكيل وطريقة عمل الاوتوكاد ممكن يكون الكرك


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (21 يوليو 2011)

*الباشمهندسين اللي طالبين كراك اوتوكاد 2010 64 و 32 بت تجدوه هنا*

http://www.mediafire.com/?ni0irl6i5vdjz99


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اخى العزيز هذا كراك برنامج اوتوكاد 2010 64 bit

وانا استعمله شخصيا وشغال تمام

وطريقة الاستخدام مشروحه فى الملف موجود مع الكيجن 

فبعد تنصيب البرنامج ومع بداية تشغيله لاول مره سيطلب منك عمل activate واضغط على activate ستظهر لك شاشه انسخ الرقم التسلسلى منه وقم بلصقه فى الكيجن واضغط على generat سيتولد عندك رقم قم بنسخه والصقه فى الشاشه الخاصه بال activate اضغط على type serial وقم بلصقه ثم اضغط على finish وبهذا تكون قد فعلت البرنامج

اتمنى انى اكون افدتك

والسلام عليكم


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز الكراك شغال عندى على وندوز 7 والنسخه 64بت


----------



## samermk (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود المقدم (2 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم


----------



## samcare (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك​


----------



## saci b (1 فبراير 2013)

*رد: طلب **** اوتوكاد 2010 64 بت*

شكرا جزيـلا أخي الكريم


----------



## مسعد عادل (9 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elfr3on_7oras (14 نوفمبر 2014)

ENGSAYEDAZAM قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?ni0irl6i5vdjz99


جزاك الله خيرا :20:


----------



## basil.attari (10 ديسمبر 2014)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على الكراك مفيد جدا





eng.a.h2009 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخى العزيز هذا كراك برنامج اوتوكاد 2010 64 bit
> 
> ...


----------



## alwardamobile (13 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## amedo77 (11 مارس 2015)

مشكور اخى


----------



## hassan4ghaly (5 مايو 2015)

متشكرين يا هندسة:20:


----------

